# Sticky  Most Aggressive Piranha



## Grosse Gurke

Because this subject seems to come up every week like clockwork...I though I would make a poll and pin it so instead of new threads...we can have one long running thread. I know there may be a few species that I didnt include, but I did include all the ones that are prevalent in the hobby...I think. Also excuse any misspelling...I went off memory.


----------



## joey'd

lol wow gurke you da man







thats a great idea and some funny stuff, my personal fav is the one flopping on the ground







im not voting yet but i will soon, i think ill try and do some research, even though perosnal ecpirience is best


----------



## Joga Bonito

The one flopping on the ground.









or

S.Brandtii

my brandtii was aggressive

View attachment 93261


----------



## 33truballa33

whats your definition of aggressive? like my rhom is aggressive towards other fish like my pleco who is dead and my two cichlids that are tailless. but when i had to reach in there and clean my powerhead and my driftwood he was real scared







but hes still adjusting.. just wondering









but if you mean towards fish and humans.. that ll b caribe.. my old 9 incher actually jumped out of the water twice trying to bite me when i was cleaning my filter inlets


----------



## Grosse Gurke

You can define aggression how ever you want. Personally I dont think piranhas are an aggressive fish...but that is my opinion.


----------



## Fishjunky

I have to go with the red-bellys they seem to be responsible for most of the carnage in nature according to most reports. However if you ask me if you have a hungy piranha it is the most aggressive! I think if you are buying these teethy tetras for aggression you are getting the wrong fish. Cichlids are far more aggresive (territorial) and they don't mind doing dirty work in front of you. but if you want to see the sharpest teeth and most powerful jaws with fins the piranhas are the ticket. Imagine if you had a school of piranha with the aggression of say a pair of mating convicts! Hell there would not be a thing left in the river. I see this as a testiment to how mother nature keeps all things in perfect balance.


----------



## metallicaRules

got my sanchezi last week but it really hasnt shown aggresion how come?


----------



## Winkyee

It depends on the fish My smaller rhom chases everything that goes by the tank.Maculatus seem to be the least shy and most willing to try and grab you.


----------



## Fishking320

This is def a cool poll.....i kinda voted a little fast on the elong without reading the further choices. Prob woulda voted for the one flopping on the floor. Cant wait to see the results.


----------



## Blacklotus

Voted


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Interesting...after 50 votes it looks like hunger is winning the battle. Im also a little supprised at the numbers for piraya, this fish seems to always be singled out as a tankmate killer.


----------



## ITsPennywise

I voted the hungriest one...and this is coming from personal experience...my fish aren't really that aggressive...but when I starve them...they become bezerk...swimiming at me...watching my every move...just waiting to get some food.

Hungriest one...guarenteed.


----------



## fliptasciouz

((( J2 ))) said:


> I voted the hungriest one...and this is coming from personal experience...my fish aren't really that aggressive...but when I starve them...they become bezerk...swimiming at me...watching my every move...just waiting to get some food.
> 
> Hungriest one...guarenteed.


I disagree i have fed my mannie and my mac before and they would attempt to bite my fingers through the glass even they're fully satiated. I would say 'depends on the piranhas tempermental' which is not included in the poll because they are like chocolates in a box you never know what your gonna get







.


----------



## NexTech84

fliptasciouz said:


> I voted the hungriest one...and this is coming from personal experience...my fish aren't really that aggressive...but when I starve them...they become bezerk...swimiming at me...watching my every move...just waiting to get some food.
> 
> Hungriest one...guarenteed.


I disagree i have fed my mannie and my mac before and they would attempt to bite my fingers through the glass even they're fully satiated. I would say 'depends on the piranhas tempermental' which is not included in the poll because they are like chocolates in a box you never know what your gonna get :nod: .
[/quote]

I agree. You cannot single out a specific species as being the most aggressive...

One could say that for example Serrasalmus Rhombeus is the most aggressive. Well, take 5 Rhoms and study them and you will see behavioral differences between them. No two fish act the same.

You could make an assumption as to what you believe is the most aggressive Piranha from your own experiences, but I would say this is on a fish to fish basis.

Say two hobbiests have the same fish, each owning a Rhom, an Elong, and a Manny. The first owner could argue that his Elong was the most aggressive, while the second owner's Elong may be the most docile of the group. It's all a matter of opinion and depends on the situation.


----------



## ITsPennywise

fliptasciouz said:


> I voted the hungriest one...and this is coming from personal experience...my fish aren't really that aggressive...but when I starve them...they become bezerk...swimiming at me...watching my every move...just waiting to get some food.
> 
> Hungriest one...guarenteed.


I disagree i have fed my mannie and my mac before and they would attempt to bite my fingers through the glass even they're fully satiated. I would say 'depends on the piranhas tempermental' which is not included in the poll because they are like chocolates in a box you never know what your gonna get :nod: .
[/quote]

Yes but...if you had a starved Mannie or Mac...they would be even more aggressive then yours.


----------



## baitman

How about another option, the well cared for piranha? I've noticed that fish tend to me more "aggressive" towards their surroundings and meals when they feel comfortable in their tank (i.e. the tank has plenty of cover and they are not be stressed out by the owner all the time).


----------



## Pat

After I witnessed my 4.5" Rhom clean up a 6-7" Red Devil...I'd have to say Rhom. However my compressus was a finger chaser.


----------



## [email protected]°

While moving my tank a few weeks ago I had an unexpected experience with an 8" Cariba that jumped out of the pot I was using to transfer him with and landed on the floor!!

Let me tell ya, a piranha on the floor is an AGRESSIVE S.O.B.

I managed to get him back in the pot with the help of a dish towel, but not before flopped a good 6 ft. across the carpet biting at EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Tenchu Wrath!!!

swett du


----------



## ESPMike

The hungriest one. I know I like to make my ps are well fed before I do any tank cleaning with my arm in the tank.


----------



## mori0174

the one on the ground is definitely the most dangerous, which many people equate with aggression. So thats my vote. Otherwise, the most hungry one.


----------



## C0Rey

voted ages ago, and it was the hungriest one...
the one flopping on the ground is just to out of place in this thread!


----------



## SidewalkStalker

vooooted...


----------



## yorkshire

My rhom has bitten through a net i was using to transfere him and he ended up on the floor twice. It was an experience trying to pick him up with him snapping his teeth at everything, but I'll have to go for the hungriest, as it was a hungry red belly that took my ex's finger end off :laugh:


----------



## rocker

yorkshire said:


> My rhom has bitten through a net i was using to transfere him and he ended up on the floor twice. It was an experience trying to pick him up with him snapping his teeth at everything, but I'll have to go for the hungriest, as it was a hungry red belly that took my ex's finger end off :laugh:


LOL is that y shes your ex :laugh:

elong for me


----------



## PiranhaMaster326

i know red get nasty for a while after theyre fed, though thats really the only ps ive kept, piranhas are very hard to come by in my area


----------



## D*ROC

voted


----------



## lippy

Elong for sure have you seen those bad boys chase fingers?


----------



## sprfunk

but if you mean towards fish and humans.. that ll b caribe.. my old 9 incher actually jumped out of the water twice trying to bite me when i was cleaning my filter inlets
[/quote]

lol nice.


----------



## Ex0dus

None, I dont think piranhas are agressive.... but I voted for irritans cause I cant make em look like bitches when elongs have like 30x votes


----------



## Guest

This poll would be more useful if it just named the species of Piranha. The other options are a given for any fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

DannyBoy17 said:


> This poll would be more useful if it just named the species of Piranha. The other options are a given for any fish.


I dont agree. Many people that have keeped a lot of different species believe there is little or no difference in aggression between the species...they should have an option to vote as well.


----------



## mylesc99

It all just depends on the fishes personality. I got an elongatus that is scared of anything...


----------



## Omnius

I having not had P's am going to say the most aggressive P is the one in a net.


----------



## ginor2k

Voted


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Interesting votes. I wonder why people really think the elongatus is the most aggressive. I had an elongatus living with my geryi with no issues...but tried a red and the red owned the geryi.


----------



## Malok

hungry ones are the ones that give em their rep


----------



## SpAzZy

my irritan bit through my net and flopped on the floor.. it was def. an experience. if you've never dropped one of your piranha, try your best not to, its not fun trying to pick him back up when he's flopping around snapping at everything and you could hear the jaws snapping.


----------



## stevepedersen

yeah i would have to say the hungriest one


----------



## RB 32

..


----------



## black_piranha

the hungriest one def.


----------



## quickdeath

I just got a 6 inch elong about 2 weeks ago. I also have 6 reds. I can't talk about the other fish, but my elong will take your finger if you put it in the tank. Infact, he bites anything that goes in the tank and has a fetish for breaking wooden pencils! He attacked and destroyed the plastic plants and the power-head.









Don't know about all, but this boy is bad!


----------



## Guest

quickdeath said:


> I just got a 6 inch elong about 2 weeks ago. I also have 6 reds. I can't talk about the other fish, but my elong will take your finger if you put it in the tank. Infact, he bites anything that goes in the tank and has a fetish for breaking wooden pencils! He attacked and destroyed the plastic plants and the power-head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know about all, but this boy is bad!


Hey bro, pencils have lead in them, just make sure non is left in the water, and that he doesnt eat any of it.


----------



## NexTech84

DannyBoy17 said:


> Hey bro, pencils have lead in them, just make sure non is left in the water, and that he doesnt eat any of it.


Actually, the lead in pencils was replaced with graphite back in the 1500's I believe.


----------



## stevepedersen

voted


----------



## oscared15

O wait where are my manners, thanks for posting my thread GG







, I never even got to post in it, And now i find that it depends on the fish, it also helps to be really hungry, so i think the most aggresive p is

a starvin-elong-flopping on the floor









well since this has been pinned there has been a great turn out in posts









took me 3 months to get to posting

here's mine :laugh:

most aggresive p's


----------



## quickdeath

NexTech84 said:


> Hey bro, pencils have lead in them, just make sure non is left in the water, and that he doesnt eat any of it.


Actually, the lead in pencils was replaced with graphite back in the 1500's I believe.
[/quote]

Crazy thing, I came home today and there is graffiti on the inside walls of the tank, it looks like old english and it read "it's damn hard to write backwards"

hum!


----------



## NexTech84

quickdeath said:


> Hey bro, pencils have lead in them, just make sure non is left in the water, and that he doesnt eat any of it.


Actually, the lead in pencils was replaced with graphite back in the 1500's I believe.
[/quote]

Crazy thing, I came home today and there is graffiti on the inside walls of the tank, it looks like old english and it read "it's damn hard to write backwards"

hum!
[/quote]

That's one talented P you've got there...


----------



## p1ranha

voted!


----------



## RBeezy

THE BRANDTII HANDS DOWN. I OWN ONE AND IT'LL ATTACK ANYTHING IN THE TANK... EVEN MY HAND!!!!!


----------



## Tony P

Voted. But I dont think they are over aggressive fish unless like evry 1 else has said they r hungry or being starved as happens in the wild, of all the stories, legends and myths a shoal of piranha ina drying pool, in the amazon during the dry season make them the most dangerous fish on the planet.

tony


----------



## moron

I think that caribas are the most aggrisive because they are very greedy, and will do anything for food :nod


----------



## booozi

Persoanly, My ELONG is freakn nuts out of his brains. He tries to bite me every chance he gets. Every time I put my hand in the tank he is there waiting for that chance.


----------



## maddogdaz

I am voting for Caribe. Have only had experience of red bellies & Caribe







. Out of the two it is definately Caribe..


----------



## focker

the most aggressive p is the tank with the most in it...


----------



## Chuck Strobeck

Good idea. Really works.


----------



## a-ronn

Chuck Strobeck said:


> Good idea. Really works.


I Have 3 reds and just got my elong about a month ago and it is also nuts. chases my finger as soon as i put my finger in the water he will go after it even if it just ate i cant get enough of this fish. am picking up a rhom tommorow hopeing it works at well.


----------



## Ex0dus

Surprised to see reds and caribes with an OVERWELMING lead over piraya. Also interesting to see S. altuvei and S. compressus with such low votes (these are usually thought as very agressive fish). 
Im not surprised to see elong with so many votes. There is so much hype behind them. Im curious to know how many of the 68 people who voted for elong have actual hands on experience with them?


----------



## Coldfire

Zisoooted!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ex0dus said:


> Im not surprised to see elong with so many votes. There is so much hype behind them. Im curious to know how many of the 68 people who voted for elong have actual hands on experience with them?


I was thinking the same thing...people hear about these fish and assume people are being honest about how nuts their fish are. I have read posts by people that first get their fish and they rave about how nuts he is...then a week later they are selling him because he hides all the time. People need to realize that exaggeration runs ramped when dealing with these fish.


----------



## MONGO 

just ordered a black mask elong 2" from pedro will let you guys know how he is when i get him


----------



## RedSpilo

i got a sanchezi and its exremely aggressive...eats pinkies like crazy...


----------



## face2006

Pat said:


> After I witnessed my 4.5" Rhom clean up a 6-7" Red Devil...I'd have to say Rhom. However my compressus was a finger chaser.


need to see some hard evidence on that! just one?..mine was being bullied by a Red Devil and had to seperate them the again mine was a RBP..but it was almost a inch bigger. depends on the aggression and personality of any fish..either way..all P's r beast's ..I voted


----------



## piranhamilk

altuvei hands down! im SHOCKED they only got 2 votes! every altuvei i ever owned was a finger chaser, they are nasty! TRUST MEEEEEEE. and most elongs are aggressive also, but not always.


----------



## SpeCiaLisT

Its very possible to make your piranha chase your finger. Don't feed the piranha for a week and move your finger around like a worm against the glass. They mistaken it for food so they chase after it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

i know other people have said this but i think it does depend on the piranhas personality not the species ive had smaller p lead the group but i think a very agressive large rhom would win though because one but and the other fish is a gonner


----------



## kdoe29

Dr.Zoidberg said:


> It depends on the fish My smaller rhom chases everything that goes by the tank.Maculatus seem to be the least shy and most willing to try and grab you.


I was just at "Killer Fish" today and bought my first Rhom. When I was touring the store I put my finger up to a Elong tank and a 4" Elong lunged at my hand with lightning speed. When I got home I put the 2" rhom in his new tank and waited about 15 minutes before I threw in a feeder. The Rhom immediatley charged the feeder biting its tail off with one bite. Now hes just following it around. The jaws on the black seem so much more intimidating than my rb's. I guess its a toss up between the Rhom and the Elong.


----------



## cueball

every one says rhom but is there a sertant breed of rhom that is the neanest?


----------



## [email protected]°

My Geryi has gotten into the habbit of lunging at me the last few times I put my hand in the tank!!

I'm not sure if he was just spooked, or if he had intentions.

He also attacks his heater when it comes on...

I think I have myself a pretty snotty Geryi...


----------



## RedBellyDave

Only have experience with the red belly. Mine is 23 years old and has never been agressive toward any hands in the aquarium. I purchased him when I was 13. My brother and I tested him with the handle side of the dip net. He did bite it twice, but after that he never tried again. After that we could actually pet the fish with our fingers. After he grew further, we would impress our friends by petting our 6" piranha. Actually this was not cool as the poor fish was scared and hiding in the corner of the tank. I know this is also a bad idea becasue it could actually harm the fishes protective film. My only excuse is that I was a dumb teenager. Anyhow, no one has attempted to pet the piranha is many years now, but I still do not think twice about putting my hand into the aquarium to clean. I only wanted to tell this story to emhasize that red bellys are not agressive in my experience toward people.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

YOU COULD BASE IT ON HUNGER BUT THATS NOT ALWAYS THE CASE. IT ALSO VARIES FISH TO FISH BUT TERRITORY,TEMPERATURE,PERSONALITY ALL PLAY AN IMPORTANT ROLE.

WITH MY FISH THE SMALL RHOM WILL GHASE MY FINGURE, MY ELONG DOES NOT TOLERATE ANY THING IN HIS TANK AND MY REDS JUST AMAZE ME WHEN IT COMES TO FEEDING TIME BUT YOU PLACE YOUR HANDS IN THE TANK AND THEY ALL ARE SCARED.


----------



## werdna

i say all of them... i just depends on the individual fish


----------



## sqidwrd

I had to vote RBP because they are the only ones I have had experience with... They are pretty damn aggressive, I couldn't imagine owning a more aggressive species...


----------



## jmax611

hands down the hungriest one...


----------



## BraveHeart007

Try a Trahira called a "Piranha Killer" down in south america. Like the Hoplias Aimara they eat P. Piraya for dinner


----------



## Grosse Gurke

BraveHeart007 said:


> Try a Trahira called a "Piranha Killer" down in south america. Like the Hoplias Aimara they eat P. Piraya for dinner


No doubt there are fish that feed on piranhas...but the question was "most aggressive Piranha". That was actually done for a reason....and not only because this is a piranha site...but because I dont think aggression is much of a factor in these fish and I was curious how others viewed these them.


----------



## Lucouk

BraveHeart007 said:


> Try a Trahira called a "Piranha Killer" down in south america. Like the Hoplias Aimara they eat P. Piraya for dinner


This fish can grow upto 30 inches how can you compare a piranha to it!

A piranha is a small powerfull package (with a few massive roms) haha


----------



## amurray

I just got a* 4inch black piranha* and it is a bit skittish and would like to know if this is normal? when will it stop being skittish, when will it start to eat and i'd like to know how often i shuld feed it live fish.









I got it this morning








Any help would be good


----------



## DC2RJUN

The meanest P I had was a 5'' piraya. SOB bit the tip of my middle finger.


----------



## Trigga

I think S Rhombeus is the most aggresive piranha, towards humans AND other piranhas


----------



## Soul Assassin

voted


----------



## inspectahdeck34

I voted the hungriest one ... ever put ur hand in a tank of hungrey p's


----------



## kilicar

depends on the individual fish big time!!!!!


----------



## RAZ31

Voted


----------



## jmax611

my mac is the most aggresive fish i have


----------



## po0p

Looks like I voted for the right one.... Elong's in the lead


----------



## hec

my BDR is super aggressive


----------



## Piranha Boy

Piranha are aggressive?????... and all the while I thought he was just glad to see me!


----------



## juggalo45601

VOTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trivium160

I personally think trigger fish are more agressive than piranha and ciclids can mean little bastards too.


----------



## viciousfishy

hi all i am really new to the piranha game so all these names are like greek to me soo...lol if someone could help me out on this one it would be great ly appreciated...
i have two 5 inch reds and a baby red ( had three but the biggest kinda got alittle hungry i think)
right now i have a 30 gal for the 2 larger ones but as soon as the one gets big enough i am going to have to get another tank is there any sugestions on what size i should get i dont want to keep buying larger tanks i was thinking of a 120-150 gal tank but i cant find one cheap enough


----------



## Piranha_man

viciousfishy said:


> hi all i am really new to the piranha game so all these names are like greek to me soo...lol if someone could help me out on this one it would be great ly appreciated...
> i have two 5 inch reds and a baby red ( had three but the biggest kinda got alittle hungry i think)
> right now i have a 30 gal for the 2 larger ones but as soon as the one gets big enough i am going to have to get another tank is there any sugestions on what size i should get i dont want to keep buying larger tanks i was thinking of a 120-150 gal tank but i cant find one cheap enough


It may "Sound like Greek," but it's really Latin.:rasp:

p.s. Welcome to the hobby.


----------



## viciousfishy

Piranha_man said:


> hi all i am really new to the piranha game so all these names are like greek to me soo...lol if someone could help me out on this one it would be great ly appreciated...
> i have two 5 inch reds and a baby red ( had three but the biggest kinda got alittle hungry i think)
> right now i have a 30 gal for the 2 larger ones but as soon as the one gets big enough i am going to have to get another tank is there any sugestions on what size i should get i dont want to keep buying larger tanks i was thinking of a 120-150 gal tank but i cant find one cheap enough


It may "Sound like Greek," but it's really Latin.:rasp:

p.s. Welcome to the hobby.








[/quote]

lol well i kinda figured it was latin but hey im no scientist... thats for sure.....i didnt know there were so many species
i knew about reds blacks and golds and thats about it


----------



## LRM

Piranha_man said:


> hi all i am really new to the piranha game so all these names are like greek to me soo...lol if someone could help me out on this one it would be great ly appreciated...
> i have two 5 inch reds and a baby red ( had three but the biggest kinda got alittle hungry i think)
> right now i have a 30 gal for the 2 larger ones but as soon as the one gets big enough i am going to have to get another tank is there any sugestions on what size i should get i dont want to keep buying larger tanks i was thinking of a 120-150 gal tank but i cant find one cheap enough


It may "Sound like Greek," but it's really Latin.:rasp:

p.s. Welcome to the hobby.








[/quote]
You're both right. Scientific names are written in both Greek and Latin.
I've little to no personal experience with piranha except what I've gotten working in pet stores, but I'm pretty sure that the hungriest fish is going to be the most aggressive one.


----------



## steveo

oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


----------



## moron

steveo said:


> oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


depends on their personality.


----------



## piranah4life44

My list has changed the past few months...Here is my opinion based on the piranhas I have kept,

1. Rhom
2. Elong
3. Geryi
4. Reds
5. Sanchezi
6. Manuelli - Only hand him for 2 weeks


----------



## steveo

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


depends on their personality.








[/quote]my oscar is stupid it attacks them then gets bit


----------



## moron

steveo said:


> oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


depends on their personality.








[/quote]my oscar is stupid it attacks them then gets bit
[/quote]

So you actually put a piranha and oscar together for a face off? If you put an oscar in a piranha tank, lets say the piranha has already established a territory and know the tank? Lets say the fish are the same size and the piranha just happended to be hungry, intop of that he is very territorial. The oscar would be in trouble. Rememer Piranha have razor sharp teeth and oscars don't.

what I'm trying to say is there are different factors on how a fish will react towards each other if put together wich is what you experimenting with. I watched videos of oscar/depsey/other cichlids get owned by piranhas. You have to understand piranhas are unpredictable and each has there own personality. Some are very territorial, some are not.


----------



## FohDatAss

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


depends on their personality.








[/quote]my oscar is stupid it attacks them then gets bit
[/quote]

So you actually put a piranha and oscar together for a face off? If you put an oscar in a piranha tank, lets say the piranha has already established a territory and know the tank? Lets say the fish are the same size and the piranha just happended to be hungry, intop of that he is very territorial. The oscar would be in trouble. Rememer Piranha have razor sharp teeth and oscars don't.

what I'm trying to say is there are different factors on how a fish will react towards each other if put together wich is what you experimenting with. I watched videos of oscar/depsey/other cichlids get owned by piranhas. You have to understand piranhas are unpredictable and each has there own personality. Some are very territorial, some are not.
[/quote]

amen


----------



## lcasperusmc

i voted the one on the ground. lol. but to your comment up there yead i have 2 oscar s that are dounble the size o my red i would never put them in a tank toghter. but i seen a guy beore he had 2 red devils int he tank with his p and they held there own. they were punking the sh*t out o the red. they kept him at the top of the tank. i know my red devil is meaner then sh*t she has bitten me 2 and drew blood from me. lol. but i wouldnt put her in the same tank as my p...


----------



## Heiko Bleher

Hi all Piranha-freaks,

my name is Heiko Bleher and I probably have seen more Piranhas (and eaten most of the species in a nice Calderada) in my live, in nature, than anyone would dream of.

One time I was diving in the Guaporé river and I was about 10 yards from the shore and in a depth of around 3 meters searching for plecos and suddenly I looked up and could not believe my eyes: there must have been a migration of S. rhombeus and I would have to guess, but it looked like several thousand circled around me suddsenly. I could not see through the mass of black Piranhas - no end to it. Maybe 50, or 100,000, but probably more migrating. And as I was in "their way" swimming up river, they checked out on me... (probably if I was representing a danger to their migration...). I must tell you, I knew there was no way I could reach the shore and I also knew, that I was no threat to them, so I just waited what seemed to me for hours, still under water in mid-river. But naturally as I had dived only with a snorkel, it could hardly have been much more than 2 minutes before this giant group stopped swimming around me and went on with their migration. Swimming to the shore, I still saw them passing by in the clear Guaporé water, for hours... It must have been a spwning migration.

But I am telling you this, because in Brazil (and elsewhere) the black Piranha is considered the most dangerous. But on your list above you have forgotten S. elongatus Kner, 1858, as that is probably the most agressive in an aquarium. But naturally it all depends on: if they are feed or not and also (very important) is the size of the aquarium. The smaller the tank, the more possibilities of agrressive behaviour in anyone of the species. But the most dangerous in regards to teet (and size) is S. humeralis, which you can see very well in my new book: BLEHER'S DISCUS, with almost 30 other Piranha species and their behaviour and habitats... (this is next to the Discus and almost 4000 other Amazon fish species, several of which are new and for the first time published).

All the best

Heiko Bleher


----------



## Grosse Gurke

> One time I was diving in the Guaporé river and I was about 10 yards from the shore and in a depth of around 3 meters searching for plecos and suddenly I looked up and could not believe my eyes: there must have been a migration of S. rhombeus and I would have to guess, but it looked like several thousand circled around me suddsenly. I could not see through the mass of black Piranhas - no end to it. Maybe 50, or 100,000, but probably more migrating. And as I was in "their way" swimming up river, they checked out on me... (probably if I was representing a danger to their migration...). I must tell you, I knew there was no way I could reach the shore and I also knew, that I was no threat to them, so I just waited what seemed to me for hours, still under water in mid-river. But naturally as I had dived only with a snorkel, it could hardly have been much more than 2 minutes before this giant group stopped swimming around me and went on with their migration. Swimming to the shore, I still saw them passing by in the clear Guaporé water, for hours... It must have been a spwning migration.


Thats Awesome









I want to welcome you to the site..it is truly an honor. I hope you continue to visit...I would love to read more about your adventures!

For those of you that are not familiar with Heiko Bleher...do a google search of his name.....Im sure most of you will recognize the piranha poster


----------



## shoal king

wow that is crazy 50-100,000 black rhoms... that would be a site to see.


----------



## Winkyee

Welcome


----------



## Coldfire

Heiko Bleher said:


> One time I was diving in the Guaporé river and I was about 10 yards from the shore and in a depth of around 3 meters searching for plecos and suddenly I looked up and could not believe my eyes: there must have been a migration of S. rhombeus and I would have to guess, but it looked like several thousand circled around me suddsenly. I could not see through the mass of black Piranhas - no end to it. Maybe 50, or 100,000, but probably more migrating. And as I was in "their way" swimming up river, they checked out on me... (probably if I was representing a danger to their migration...). I must tell you, I knew there was no way I could reach the shore and I also knew, that I was no threat to them, so I just waited what seemed to me for hours, still under water in mid-river. But naturally as I had dived only with a snorkel, it could hardly have been much more than 2 minutes before this giant group stopped swimming around me and went on with their migration. Swimming to the shore, I still saw them passing by in the clear Guaporé water, for hours... It must have been a spwning migration.
> 
> Heiko Bleher


It is wonderful for you to visit our site. I hope that you stick around and share more of your experiences with us. Welcome!


----------



## FohDatAss

you are a legend,Heiko, I've read all about you!! WELCOME!!!!


----------



## orhan dağcı

Elongatus,of course.....


----------



## clhay1

The hungriest or most threatened!


----------



## ILLdose13

RHOM!!


----------



## moron

I think it would be better if there would be two categories, one for the species in the Pygocentrus genus and the other for Serra species. The reason I think this is better then the way it is now, is because a group of Pygos can make more destruction the a single Serra...

One vote for the most aggressive Pygo. One vote for the most aggressive Serra. Its cool the way it is, but I think it should be a bit more specific...


----------



## serra_keeper

i think any hungry carnivorous fish can be the most aggressive fish.


----------



## Kenny

quickdeath said:


> Hey bro, pencils have lead in them, just make sure non is left in the water, and that he doesnt eat any of it.


Actually, the lead in pencils was replaced with graphite back in the 1500's I believe.
[/quote]

Crazy thing, I came home today and there is graffiti on the inside walls of the tank, it looks like old english and it read "it's damn hard to write backwards"

hum!
[/quote]

LMAO!!!

My 8" Rhom won't go anywhere near me, he's a total wuss. I love him anyway, but a couple of baby red-bellies I have juat recently bought are psycho-nutters totally off their heads on a "take over the world" power-trip. I won't even run my network cables anywhere near my tank in case they hack my network and launch world war three!

Now THAT is aggressive!


----------



## Kenny

Jimbob_SHORTBUS said:


> oscars are more aggressive p's are harder though


depends on their personality.








[/quote]my oscar is stupid it attacks them then gets bit
[/quote]

So you actually put a piranha and oscar together for a face off? If you put an oscar in a piranha tank, lets say the piranha has already established a territory and know the tank? Lets say the fish are the same size and the piranha just happended to be hungry, intop of that he is very territorial. The oscar would be in trouble. Rememer Piranha have razor sharp teeth and oscars don't.

what I'm trying to say is there are different factors on how a fish will react towards each other if put together wich is what you experimenting with. I watched videos of oscar/depsey/other cichlids get owned by piranhas. You have to understand piranhas are unpredictable and each has there own personality. Some are very territorial, some are not.
[/quote]

I agree I have owned a number of Oscars and they can be moody snappy bastards, I also own a Rhom. I would never put the two together. Whilst the Oscar I have would be more moody and aggressive, (seriously, my Rhom is a wuss!) there is one big difference. When the Oscar bites my finger, I would keep my finger. If my Rhom bit my finger, the Rhom would keep my finger.

Luckily for me, my Rhom has never shown any inclination whatsoever to attack me.


----------



## GN121406

i would have to say the hugriest one because it would kill anything in the tank to eat


----------



## P-Dee

eh I voted for the hungriest. I'd have to agree with the person who said "the most comfortable" as well
Mine will chase a finger and snap at you through the glass during their few days of fasting, however even when they've been fed they'll still swim "with you" as you're walking along the tank and do their territorial tail wag when you look at them. My reds are certainly characters. Not the "boring" fish many claim them to be


----------



## Defuser

I'm most dangerous when hungrey so i would say my fish is going to be the same way


----------



## DcMX555

what about the Gibbus?? Ive heard those can be the most aggressive, i was interested in getting one..


----------



## patrickridenour

Elong all the way.

It seems to me if any p has cover they will be less agressive. When they have little to no cover they feel the need to protect themselves.

Thats just my two cents.

But from my experience Elongs are agressive either way.


----------



## Piranha_Mcfly

I have had multiple cichlids and exodons that were a great deal more aggressive than most P's. Of course they do not have the dental work to do the damage that a P can do but as far as pure aggression. Hell, I had a convict that would not let me put my hand in a 55. He popped me everytime. As far as the most aggressive P I would say the hungriest.


----------



## scent troll

there are definately more apt to be aggresive piranha then others. on that list some are down right mellow or shy fish. any piranha owner i think agrees that hunger and environment depict aggresivness. piranha are just capable killers, but tend to coexist better than some cichlids do with eachother. its a matter of a lot of factors, no one species is hands down the killer in the group


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ocellatus2000 said:


> there are definately more apt to be aggresive piranha then others. on that list some are down right mellow or shy fish. *any piranha owner i think agrees that hunger and environment depict aggresivness*. piranha are just capable killers, but tend to coexist better than some cichlids do with eachother. its a matter of a lot of factors, no one species is hands down the killer in the group


I dont


----------



## bigmike31

SHOAL OF 9 SUPER REDS @ DINNER TIME.....THEIR NOT AGGRESSIVE THEIR JUST HUNGRY AND HAVE LOTS OF SHARP TEETH.


----------



## kfreeman

Looks like hunger took it all...... Nice poll


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro

the hungriest one def


----------



## rhomkeeper

out of my collection i would say my elongatus is the most agressive. i have had him come right at me when going into the tank. i have also seen him sittin quietly in his corner one second and the next attacking the power head or plants. when it comes to feeding he destroys everything from feerers to peices of shrimp or squid, hell even pellets suffor his wrath


----------



## 29086

I've had caribe,rbp,ternetzi,piraya and rhombeus. The black rhom was by far the meanest followed by the piraya. The other three were pretty tame in my opinion


----------



## no_fear

ELONGATUS


----------



## blackandgold4ever05

voted for hungriest one. I have only ever owned red bellies, so I have to say hungriest. Mine have acted really aggressive when not fed regular in the past.


----------



## 35655

S. Elongatus
Voted.


----------



## Restricted-

i think S.Brandti.


----------



## jaredood

the hungriest one mines shy butt when hes hugrey he kills his food


----------



## NegativeSpin

The poll should have included Gold Spilo.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

NegativeSpin said:


> The poll should have included Gold Spilo.


It does......*S. maculatus/spilopleura*. Gold spilo is a comon name for S. maculatus. The true S. Spilopleura is not gold....and very rare in the hobby.


----------



## [email protected]°

Grosse Gurke said:


> The poll should have included Gold Spilo.


It does......*S. maculatus/spilopleura*. Gold spilo is a comon name for S. maculatus. The true S. Spilopleura is not gold....and very rare in the hobby.
[/quote]

Spread the good word of truth Brotha!!!

AMEN!!


----------



## khmerboiRED

My vote is in!


----------



## Malawi-

Interesting thread.. I do think the most aggressive piranha would be the hungriest, but that is a controlled variable we have.. If you want the real answer, the typical behaviors of rhoms and elongatus are normally the most aggressive. I voted for elongatus because they show aggressive behavior at a very young age more than most species.


----------



## moonie

piraya, reds, trens, caribe or pygos


----------



## FEEFA

A hungry Mac FTW


----------



## blbig50

Verrrrrrry interesting thread.


----------



## sprfunk

After getting one I must change over to brandtii


----------



## Jungle

I've had a BM Elongatus for about 3 months now (should be settled in by now) and have been thus far dissapointed. Surprised to see that although this fish is built for speed it acts more like an ambush predator lurking behind the plants or driftwood. Have yet to see the boldness that people mentioned. Maybe with a little bit more time it will, but in the meantime I'll also be purchasing another one to make sure that I didn't end up with the 1 out of 100 that acts like p***y. It's not skittish like a Nat, but at the same time it doesn't have the drive that people claim it has. I knew I should have picked the one with the more impressive set of teeth than going with the one with the nicer pattern. I guess my vote will go to the hungriest one.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Jungle said:


> I've had a BM Elongatus for about 3 months now (should be settled in by now) and have been thus far dissapointed. Surprised to see that although this fish is built for speed it acts more like an ambush predator lurking behind the plants or driftwood. Have yet to see the boldness that people mentioned. Maybe with a little bit more time it will, but in the meantime I'll also be purchasing another one to make sure that I didn't end up with the 1 out of 100 that acts like p***y. It's not skittish like a Nat, but at the same time it doesn't have the drive that people claim it has. I knew I should have picked the one with the more impressive set of teeth than going with the one with the nicer pattern. I guess my vote will go to the hungriest one.


Gotta remember where this guys from he is a very SMALL fish,so hiding is all part of it. Also if your built for speed using a ambush approach is whats most effective in utilizing that ability. I love my elong when he is not hiding and snapping his jaws like a madman, but when its hiding it's cool too cause I know he's not riping up the vals or f*cking with the tank somehow.


----------



## Jungle

Makes sense, but one thing I can confirm that pisses him off is his reflection. That's why I'm kinda interested in how long the person who has his elongs in the same tank will work out.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

What is your temp of your tank. Do you have a good hiding place that is somewhere non viewable from anywhere. The reflection is proof he has it in him to be aggressive.Does he have apowerhead to play in. What size tank does he have?? These are all questions needing answers before a proper comment could be made by myself.


----------



## Jungle

Not sure how many gallons the tank is but the footprint is 6x2x2, there are 2 big pieces of driftwood on each side in there that he hides behind, and a big rock in the middle. The sections between the driftwood and the rock has plant cover (anubias, crypto's, amazon swords) and it has a powerhead that creates a strong current on the top section of the tank. The tank is outdoors, and the temp stays in the tropical range.


----------



## RedneckR0nin

Well sounds good,maybe just his personality is just a little mellow. Mine does'nt do much either until powerhead turns on in the morning.Once that begins just starts snapping and is choked for about half an hour.


----------



## lovemyreds

in my experience my gold piranhas where real nasty.had them in a 75 gallon could never keep them together without them fighting had to live with a tank divider.went to las vegas few years back and the one gold found a way to jump sideways over the divider and take every ounce of fins off the other gold piranha.what a nasty loner fish he was right to the end of his life


----------



## db04ph

voted elong
had this guy for a month and he is starting to show his true nature
fish is crazy


----------



## RedneckR0nin

^^ x2


----------



## DR. Philip M. Jabra

((( J2 ))) said:


> I voted the hungriest one...and this is coming from personal experience...my fish aren't really that aggressive...but when I starve them...they become bezerk...swimiming at me...watching my every move...just waiting to get some food.
> 
> Hungriest one...guarenteed.


You sound like you know what your talking about -- in my 30+ years of studing Piranhas at a hobby level and an Ichthylogical level, your response best describes the Piranha species


----------



## upgradepc

i have to change my vote to a rhom. the new 5" gold diamond i got is mean as hell always chasing me or my cat past the tank. but my reds are pretty damn aggressive just skittish.


----------



## Platinum Bread Man

an injured or dying pirahna is not one to be foxed with


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

The one on the floor is the most aggresive and dangerous


----------



## Murphy18

Hungriest one IMO.


----------



## RhomZilla

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> The one on the floor is the most aggresive and dangerous


Hey.. that used to be my answer!!! But Im changing it.. the most dangerous Piranha, regardless of specie, is the one you're trying to corner to catch with a net. Too much commotion going on and its just natural for them, or any living thing, to "fight" and defend itself.


----------



## Demon Darko

My rhom was an aggressive finger chacer, but never towards food, or if I put my hand in the tank. My piraya on the other hand shreds whatever goes in his tank and isnt afraid to have a go at my hand.


----------



## AmazonAddict

I put the hungry one. I think it really depends on the individual fish.


----------



## TJcali

I also put most hungriest I think each fish is different but a hungry one is obviously going to be aggresive


----------



## pablo13zero

My S. elongatus turned out to be a serrasalmus Pansy. I am so disappointed and it is ugly too. My red I have now is more aggressive, in fact the most aggressive piranha I have ever owned was a large red, finger chaser, mouse eater, would patrol, and attack any invaders. I traded it for a bunch of little reds. They were very nice colored and aggressive too (I have not seen better looking reds on this site) I would feed them shark foods, pinkies, and crickets.


----------



## marilynmonroe

i finally voted


----------



## Genesis8

My Black P gets aggressive after I feed him.


----------



## Ja'eh

I can't believe that this thread is still going.


----------



## Criley

Pygos for sure, just dont know which ones. I only got Natts and they are crazy asses


----------



## scotty

I can't make up my mind on elongs or rhoms but from my experience I would have to say elongs. But anyways I voted for the one on the floor


----------



## sick of chiclids

As I am still working on my first P setup I can't speak from experience. If there is someone who has owned several of all I would love to get thier input (lol). But I voted the one on the floor. I know I will have to endure this one day and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## karas

voted


----------



## TheCableGuy

I vote S.marginatus (not listed)


----------



## Redruckus

my black rhom that was only about 7-8" was crazy agressive he would charge the glass when i walked up and would atempt to attack my hand when i was reaching in the tank... but sad to say he was also super agressive flopping around on the floor because he made it about 15' across my living room floor when i was at work one day found him still wet with his gills hardly moving put him back in the tank but he didnt make it


----------



## amazonjungle

im the most aggresive piranha. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Wallah Suriel

The hungeriest. Hands down.


----------



## lesty

got to be the rhom.


----------



## baddfish

Of all the p's ive owned, Rhoms, Elongs, Irritans, Compressus, Geryi, Maculata/Spilos (Gold and Purple), Manuelli, Brandti, Serrulatus, Carribe, Red Bellie, Piraya, Ternetzi, Sanchezi and Marginatus, all would show aggression when hungry but as far as attacking the glass aggression, it was my Marginatus hands down with the Serrulatus as the 'runner up'.


----------



## Piranhaa

As far i know, a Piranha is a fish. All fish have different "personality's", and this is why i think you can't vote for the most aggresive Piranha, and why i choose "All of the above" 
You could get a P. Natteri which you were able to "clap" on the back, or you could get a P. Natteri which would bite your finger if you got near it.


----------



## Acoka

S. elongatus or S. Marginatus

s.rhombeus become aggressive with age

People often define species incorrectly





s.marginatus


----------



## DaxD

Acoka said:


> S. elongatus or S. Marginatus
> 
> s.rhombeus become aggressive with age
> 
> People often define species incorrectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s.marginatus


Very cool video!!!


----------



## rusty13

I would have to say the hugriest!I hadnt fed them yet and I stuck my hand in to fix a filter and the hungriest decide to take a chunk of the hand that feeds!Just a 6 inch red belly at the time!Jeremy Wade is full of crap to say that pool he swam in were hungry!!LOL!!Sorry the pics not great!Its right on the knuckle.


----------



## RedBellyKing

From Experience i would have to say The Hungriest One is the most Aggressive Piranha but i have only ever had Red Bellies


----------



## the fish freak

rhombeus


----------

